# Meals on Southwest Chief



## Mary B. (May 27, 2021)

The Southwest Chief arrives in LA at 8 a.m. If I am in a bedroom (meals included) is breakfast served the day of arrival? Also, the train leaves LA at 6 p.m. Is dinner served that day? Thank you.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 27, 2021)

They used to have an abbreviated breakfast on the morning of arrival in LA. As for departure from L.A. they do serve dinner. 
(My last trip on the SWC was pre-Covid. - two years ago).


----------



## Cal (May 27, 2021)

Mary B. said:


> The Southwest Chief arrives in LA at 8 a.m. If I am in a bedroom (meals included) is breakfast served the day of arrival? Also, the train leaves LA at 6 p.m. Is dinner served that day? Thank you.


Took the SWC from Fullerton (first stop 30 minutes after departing LA) to Chicago. Dinner was served


----------



## zephyr17 (May 28, 2021)

An abbreviated breakfast has always been served the morning of arrival, but in pre-COVID days they stopped seating at Riverside (6:05 am). If the train is on time there, it can be into LA as early as 7:20-7:30 (Fullerton is a "D" stop and it does not have to hold for time). If I were you I'd skip their breakfast and go to Phillipes for a much better one after arrival. That's my MO.

Dinner is served out of LA. First call should be approaching Fullerton.


----------



## me_little_me (May 28, 2021)

You do know, of course, that Amtrak is still offering "flex" meals, the subject of some LONG threads in the Amtrak Rail Discussion forum which you can read but not post into? Tradition dining is not scheduled to return on your train until June 30th and has already been put off from an earlier date.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 28, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> You do know, of course, that Amtrak is still offering "flex" meals...


All the more reason not to get up at zero dark thirty to get a reheated omelette and just go get a good breakfast at Phillipes on arrival.


----------



## Donald (Jun 3, 2021)

Is Phillips in the LA Station?


----------



## railiner (Jun 3, 2021)

Donald said:


> Is Phillips in the LA Station?


Just a couple of blocks away...








Union Station to Philippe The Original







www.google.com


----------



## ref5035 (Jun 4, 2021)

railiner said:


> Just a couple of blocks away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





railiner said:


> Just a couple of blocks away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross the street, facing west , go right , north , 2 blocks on left side ...look for the big tall sign


----------

